# General > Recipes >  Scottish Tablet

## SunnyChick

Does anyone have a good recipe for tablet?  

I really need to know the method as well as the ingredients.

I have tried making tablet on a few occasions and it never turns out the same.  First the tablet set so hard it almost broke my teeth, the next time it didn't even set.   ::   Can anyone help me?

----------


## dellwak

500g / 1 lb granulated sugar
50 g / 2 oz unsalted butter
3 tbsp condensed milk
150 ml / 1/4 pint water

Mix all ingredients together in a heavy pan and dissolve the sugar over a low heat stirring with a wooden spoon.
Make sure all the crystals are melted - including those on the side of the pan.
When all the sugar is dissolved, bring slowly to the boil and simmer until the so called "soft ball" stage is reached.
To test this - drop a little syrup into some cold water and leave for a few minutes to cool. Pick it up and roll it between your fingers, it should roll into a soft ball. If it rolls into a hard ball or forms theads, you have let it boil too long and your tablet will be too hard.

When the proper stage is reached, place the pan on a cool surface and beat until the syrup starts getting grainy but stop before it begins to thicken.
Pour into a greased tin and mark into squares before it sets.

I have some recipes for adding flavours to the basic tablet.
Let me know if you are interested.

 :Grin:  enjoy

----------


## Anne x

Mines a bit basic but zillions of years old


2lb Sugar gran
4ozs Butter
1/4 pt Milk 
Tin Nestle condensed Milk
pinch vanilla essence 

use a good sturdy pan 

melt sugar butter milk and drop vanilla til creamy white , add condensed milk 
boil til golden brown takes about 15-20 mins stirring all the time very important to keep stirring & beating pour into tins success every time but you will have a sore hand from stirring & beating but worth it

----------


## SunnyChick

Thanks very much for your replies.  I hope to try it out this weekend, so will let you know how it goes.

xx

----------


## andrew.bowles30

would love to get some ideas for the tablet please

----------


## Scunner

Use a hand held electric whisk for the final beating but take care to stop when the whisk starts to feel heavy.  Whisk too much and it will set in the pan.

----------

